# Halloween decorations



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Just a few halloween skeletons that I cut out on the scroll saw for my wife. Each one is approximately 24" high. I got the patterns from a magazine that I had. Fun project.
Ken


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool Ken. This is my favorite time of year and those really capture the spirit! I just found out a co-worker of mine doesn't let his kids trick or treat and they don't celebrate the holiday. Apparently it's the devil's holiday! Who knew? I told him to study up on some history. Poor kids. Nice work as always Ken.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

They look great. Nice work.

Red


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the grin on the first skeleton.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

very nice Ken .. gets ya in the spirit of the holiday.
I like it all .. but really like the eyes on the pumpkin head skeleton.


----------



## Bobby V (Oct 19, 2009)

Great job ! You just gave me some ideas for this weekend with the grand children.
Thanks 
Bobby V


----------



## wjbclocks1 (May 10, 2013)

For Kenbo:I made that skeieton awhile back .Noow I can only find half of it,Could you pleas le me know what book is is in.? or where I mighht be able to get a copy.
my e-mail is [email protected]
Thanks for your time


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

bclocks11 said:


> For Kenbo:I made that skeieton awhile back .Noow I can only find half of it,Could you pleas le me know what book is is in.? or where I mighht be able to get a copy.
> my e-mail is [email protected]
> Thanks for your time


I will check that for you and let you know.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Are these SELF PORTRAITS of YOU, or your Kentucky model partner? You know what us folks in Indiana say about Kentucky, THAT'S WHERE THE CIRCUS BROKE DOWN. 

Dale in Indy 

What brand, model # scroll saw do you have?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

bclocks11 said:


> For Kenbo:I made that skeieton awhile back .Noow I can only find half of it,Could you pleas le me know what book is is in.? or where I mighht be able to get a copy.
> my e-mail is [email protected]
> Thanks for your time


These particular patterns were in the Fall, 2008 issue of Scroll Saw Woodworking and Crafts magazine. You can order a back issue of the magazine at this site.
http://www.foxchapelpublishing.com/product_p/ssw32.htm
I hope this helps you.


----------

